# hiking with my dog! (and a cigar)



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i decided yesterday since it was so nice outside, i should take my dog for a hike for a couple hours since she loves to run around outside. it was a great bonding time for me and my pup! we looked at fish in the pond, she chased a deer, and had a little picnic! i decided that since we would be outside doing outdoor stuff, i wanted an earthy smoke. a padron! heres some pics of our little date!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Your pup is beautiful, how old is she? (and what?)


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

she was a rescue, so i dont know exactly how old she is, but when i got her we estimated that she was 2-3 months old. she is approximately 7 months old now. i also dont know her exact breed, but i know she is part german shepherd and im thinking she is part lab and possibly bulldog. honestly it could be anything, but she is such a wonderful dog, i dont even care lol


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Beautiful pictures; thanks for sharing.
:tu


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice Pictures of your cigar and a Cigar Smoker's best friend! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Very cool!

I can't get my dogs out of the yard and they haul butt!!


----------



## Todd Peddle (Sep 23, 2011)

Great dog man. I have 3 Huskies.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

Todd Peddle said:


> Great dog man. I have 3 Huskies.


i was looking for a german shepherd or a husky when i was looking for a dog. i used to have a german shepherd when i was a kid and ive been looking for one for a long time. when the opportunity came to rescue a german shepherd mix came, i jumped on it. shes a great dog, and my best friend. its kind of hard to find a husky here in georgia!

thanks for all the kind words guys! maddie thanks you!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

*Congratulations on the great outing!*

.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

your dog is beautifull, these pics made me hug my 5 year old pup


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

Update!

i finally figured out what breed(s) my dog is! i got curious while watching a show on animal planet called "dogs 101" and in this episode, they did a segment about pitbulls. and the way that my dog sits and her body type reminded me of a pitbull, so i looked up a german shepherd/ pitbull mix, and that is what my maddie is! i think its pretty cool that she is half pitbull, because i have always loved them, despite their bad reputation. i have never met a pitbull who wasnt as friendly as could be. at least she isnt german shepherd and chihuahua or something! lol (i also have a chihuahua, so no offense to anyone :]) just wanted to update you guys and let you know what she actually is lol


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Great pics! I love the pup, very cute.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

As a dog owner myself take lots of pics.. they grow up so fast. I really enjoy those long walks and a nice smoke


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Great pics! I love the pup, very cute.


thanks! maddie thanks you too lol



lebz said:


> As a dog owner myself take lots of pics.. they grow up so fast. I really enjoy those long walks and a nice smoke


i probably have a hundred or more pictures of her lol. i try to take her out for a nice long hike every weekend so we can play and i can smoke a cigar. i dont even want to think about the day when i wont be able to go out on long walks and play dates with my little girl :[


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Wonderful composition on some of the photos! I have done many cigar hikes with our dogs and its something that is just necessary!

Dogs respond very well to regular exercise and its is more important than showing them affection! Regular exercise keeps them more even keel and brings out the best in their personality and health! 

Great Pup!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great looking dog! Even better that she's a rescue. Love the big floppy ears. Wish I could have a pup...maybe someday.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

BDog said:


> Wonderful composition on some of the photos! I have done many cigar hikes with our dogs and its something that is just necessary!
> 
> Dogs respond very well to regular exercise and its is more important than showing them affection! Regular exercise keeps them more even keel and brings out the best in their personality and health!
> 
> Great Pup!


thanks! i try to take decent pictures when i can, but i am definitely guilty of taking cell phone pics when i dont have my camera. i would love to have a really nice camera so i could take more consistent pictures, but i spend all my pocket change on cigars instead lol. still learning more about digital photography.

i completely agree with you about exercise for dogs. i try to take her out every weekend for a nice long hike so she can just be a dog and smell and see things. she loves it! plus we play everyday around the house and in the yard too. she is really a wonderful dog and i wouldnt trade her for the world!


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the pics! Looks like a great time.


----------

